

Ask HN: Has Anyone Tried Amazon Machine Learning? - anacleto

Amazon recently released Amazon ML.<p>This new AWS service claims to help devs to use all of that data you’ve been collecting to improve the quality of your decisions.<p>Has anyone tried Amazon Machine Learning?
======
julsimon
Hello,

I covered it pretty extensively in these posts. I hope you find them useful :

[http://juliensimon.blogspot.fr/2015/04/test-drive-aws-
machin...](http://juliensimon.blogspot.fr/2015/04/test-drive-aws-machine-
learning-redshift.html)

[http://juliensimon.blogspot.fr/2015/04/test-drive-real-
time-...](http://juliensimon.blogspot.fr/2015/04/test-drive-real-time-
prediction-with.html)

[http://juliensimon.blogspot.fr/2015/04/test-drive-real-
time-...](http://juliensimon.blogspot.fr/2015/04/test-drive-real-time-
prediction-in-java.html)

~~~
anacleto
Thank you. Extremely interesting.

